# Forbes: Milan presto all'asta. Elliott non vuole gestirlo.



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.

*Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*

------------

*La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X. 

Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì. 

Ieri Fassone era a Londra con Li. Erano lì con Elliott oppure ad occuparsi della cessione del club? O entrambe le cose? 

Li poi potrebbe aprire un contenzioso col fondo, ma avrebbe pochissime possibilità di successo. Lo stesso, se si presentasse, sempre lunedì, con i 32 milioni.

Elliott, se subentrerà, garantirà la gestione del club al posto di Li. Difficilmente i tifosi potranno sognare grandi investimenti sul mercato, ma non si può escludere nulla. Difficile anche dire a quale cifra Elliott potrà rivendere il club. In ogni caso meno dei 740 milioni che Li versò a Berlusconi. La vendita del club potrebbe essere rapida o richiedere mesi.

*Il Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts. 

E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano.

*Repubblica* in edicola: il Milan da oggi è nelle mani del fondo Elliott che dovrebbe dare il via ad un'asta trasparente attraverso la quale rivendere il club rossonero. Potrebbero essere necessari dei mesi. 

Davvero difficile spiegare l'investimento da parte di Li, che ha perso tutto per 32 milioni. Una vicenda poco chiara.

*Il Sole 24 Ore*: lunedì la verità sul futuro del Milan. Elliott pronto a subentrare ma Li non si arrende. Il cinese punta a far arrivare i soldi lunedì e poi a vendere il club entro venerdì. Parte stia trattando con un russo. Ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi per lui. 

Elliott potrebbe cedere subito il Milan a Commisso, ai Ricketts oppure a Ross.

*Tuttosport in edicola*: Li non ha inviato nessun pagamento ma solo un documento che annuncia il pagamento. Ma senza bonifico. Ora proverà a dare valore a questo fax ma Elliott si trova già in Lussemburgo per l'escussione del pegno. 

Elliott dalla metà della prossima settimana gestirà il Milan. Il fondo dovrebbe immettere 150 mln per i flussi di cassa e per il mercato.


*Il Giornale*: il Milan lunedì sarà di Elliott. Salvo colpi di scena. Possibile un CDA già nella giornata di oggi o al massimo in quella di lunedì. CDA che servirà per ratificare che le quote societarie sono passate al fondo. I legali di Elliott già giovedì si trovano in Lussemburgo. 

Li è convinto di poter tornare ancora in gioco. Han Li e Fassone, come si sa, erano stati a Madrid per incontrare Mendes, intermediario di un acquirente del Golfo Persico interessato al club rossonero. 

Elliott però non sembra intenzionato a concedere altro tempo a Li. Ed anche il fondo cercherà un acquirente.

*Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport,* insieme a Li è sfumato anche Commisso per il futuro del Milan. Commisso avrebbe voluto acquistare il Milan direttamente da Yonghong Li e non da Elliott. Ora con il passaggio del Milan al fondo, difficilmente Commisso rilancerà. Con Li, l'italo americano non aveva rivali. Ora potrebbero rientrare in gioco in Ricketts ed altri gruppi interessati.

*Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo.*


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


*

cvd, sarà asta come disse mesi fa il dottor Scaroni.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


*

Credo ci sarà da divertirsi *


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


*

Vedremo, io non ne sarei così certo.
[MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] se vuoi continuiamo il discorso nella sezione Bar, c'è un topic che ho aperto tempo fa.*


----------



## Wetter (7 Luglio 2018)

Interessante il passaggio "La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno."
Secondo me Elliott venderà cara la pelle al TAS di Losanna per avere il Milan in Europa e quindi guadagnare ancor di più da un eventuale asta,a mio modo di vedere crescono e di molto le possibilità di tornare in EL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


*

Speriamo negli sceicchi, quelli veri...*


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Interessante il passaggio "La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno."
> Secondo me Elliott venderà cara la pelle al TAS di Losanna per avere il Milan in Europa e quindi guadagnare ancor di più da un eventuale asta,a mio modo di vedere crescono e di molto le possibilità di tornare in EL



elliot non farà guadagno prenderà i suoi soldi + gli interessi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Preghiamo che ci sia qualche sceicco o anche Usmanov interessato. Ma dubito visto che ci deve dire sempre male


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> elliot non farà guadagno prenderà i suoi soldi + gli interessi.



ma chi te l'ha detto?  basta credere alle balle di fessone. Aspettiamo solo i fatti ormai. Elliott ha tutto l'interesse di sistemare i conti del Milan e di farlo rivalutare.


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi te l'ha detto?  basta credere alle balle di fessone. Aspettiamo solo i fatti ormai. Elliott ha tutto l'interesse di sistemare i conti del Milan e di farlo rivalutare.



L'ha detto Scaroni componente del cda dell'AC Milan.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vedremo, io non ne sarei così certo.
> [MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] se vuoi continuiamo il discorso nella sezione Bar, c'è un topic che ho aperto tempo fa.


Logica vorrebbe che Elliott, come suo solito, gestisca una società per il tempo opportuno, la valorizzi, e la ceda lucrando sul sovrapprezzo di vendita, come si conviene ad un asset manager. Un Milan esdebitato e ricapitalizzato vale obiettivamente di più di quello attuale. Poi, le strategie possono cambiare, ma il Milan non è bene da svendere, anzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto Scaroni componente del cda dell'AC Milan.



si ma tu aspetta e poi vediamo...tante cose hanno detto in questo anno.


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

ad ogni modo che dio ce lo mandi, ricco, generoso e competente!!!


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi te l'ha detto?  basta credere alle balle di fessone. Aspettiamo solo i fatti ormai. Elliott ha tutto l'interesse di sistemare i conti del Milan e di farlo rivalutare.



Ma infatti.

Diventando di proprietà di Elliot poi teoricamente potrebbero darci la valutazione che ritengono più opportuna, o sbaglio?
In quel caso un'operazione di rilancio per aumentare il valore del club e arrivare a guadagnarci potrebbe pure essere possibile (anche se non vedo perchè dovrebbero impelagarsi a fare una roba del genere che è tutto tranne che semplice).


----------



## mil77 (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma tu aspetta e poi vediamo...tante cose hanno detto in questo anno.



io però non ho capito cosa intendi tu...secondo te cosa può succedere oltre che finire all'asta?


----------



## neversayconte (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Logica vorrebbe che Elliott, come suo solito, gestisca una società per il tempo opportuno, la valorizzi, e la ceda lucrando sul sovrapprezzo di vendita, come si conviene ad un asset manager. Un Milan esdebitato e ricapitalizzato vale obiettivamente di più di quello attuale. Poi, le strategie possono cambiare, ma il Milan non è bene da svendere, anzi.


Io guardo un Po oltre. In una serie a che comincia a portare nel calcio italiano fuoriclasse, che avrà probabilmente introiti da stadio e dalle tv moltiplicati per 3, una squadra come il Milan di riflesso può cominciare a fare gola. È quindi il discorso di forbes di elliot assolutamente non interessata alla gestione può essere solo una opinione e non la realtà. Vedremo


----------



## mil77 (7 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Diventando di proprietà di Elliot poi teoricamente potrebbero darci la valutazione che ritengono più opportuna, o sbaglio?
> In quel caso un'operazione di rilancio per aumentare il valore del club e arrivare a guadagnarci potrebbe pure essere possibile (anche se non vedo perchè dovrebbero impelagarsi a fare una roba del genere che è tutto tranne che semplice).



Ma il problema è sempre quello tecnicamente non diventiamo di proprietà di Elliot. Elliot deve rivolgersi al tribunale del Lussemburgo x escutere il pegno. il tribunale farà una valutazione di mercato del Milan e quella sarà la base d'asta x vendere il Milan al miglior offerente. questa è la via. poi in questa storia non si capisce più niente e può succedere di tutto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Logica vorrebbe che Elliott, come suo solito, gestisca una società per il tempo opportuno, la valorizzi, e la ceda lucrando sul sovrapprezzo di vendita, come si conviene ad un asset manager. Un Milan esdebitato e ricapitalizzato vale obiettivamente di più di quello attuale. Poi, le strategie possono cambiare, ma il Milan non è bene da svendere, anzi.



Ma non vale sempre il discorso che l'eccedente la quota spettante Elliot torna a Yonghong Li ? Che interesse avrebbe a rivalutare un qualcosa per portare vantaggio a lui?


----------



## kipstar (7 Luglio 2018)

bene. cerchiamo un bello sceicco in stile psg o city.....grazie. perchè è evidente che serve quello ... la fiducia è sempre di meno....
i piani triennali abbiamo visto che non bastano....forse decennale....
per tornare subito ci vogliono soldi sottoforma di sponsorizzazioni.....visto che c'è il fpf...


----------



## mil77 (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Logica vorrebbe che Elliott, come suo solito, gestisca una società per il tempo opportuno, la valorizzi, e la ceda lucrando sul sovrapprezzo di vendita, come si conviene ad un asset manager. Un Milan esdebitato e ricapitalizzato vale obiettivamente di più di quello attuale. Poi, le strategie possono cambiare, ma il Milan non è bene da svendere, anzi.



quindi elliot diventerebbe proprietario del Milan o lo gestirebbe fino a quando è terminata la procedura d'asta? poi non mi torna una cosa anche se Elliot diventasse proprietario fino a oggi ha messo 335 milioni ( 303+ 32) se ne deve mettere 100/150 x gestire il Milan prima di rivenderlo rischirebbe di guadagnarci meno degli interessi pattuiti con li


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma non vale sempre il discorso che l'eccedente la quota spettante Elliot torna a Yonghong Li ? Che interesse avrebbe a rivalutare un qualcosa per portare vantaggio a lui?



fino a prova contraria è cosi, poi chiunque puo credere a quello che vuole.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## Controcorrente (7 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> quindi elliot diventerebbe proprietario del Milan o lo gestirebbe fino a quando è terminata la procedura d'asta? poi non mi torna una cosa anche se Elliot diventasse proprietario fino a oggi ha messo 335 milioni ( 303+ 32) se ne deve mettere 100/150 x gestire il Milan prima di rivenderlo rischirebbe di guadagnarci meno degli interessi pattuiti con li



Se mette 150mln in cassa prima della sentenza Fa a vinciamo il ricorso...e può poi vendere una squadra senza debiti, con una rosa dall'alto valore patrimoniale e senza sanzioni uefa... la vende a 600mln subito!


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma non vale sempre il discorso che l'eccedente la quota spettante Elliot torna a Yonghong Li ? Che interesse avrebbe a rivalutare un qualcosa per portare vantaggio a lui?


Lo abbiamo detto: nella procedura esecutiva, in Italia come in Lussemburgo, il creditore pignorante può, in alternativa alla vendita giudiziale libera, senza incanto e, ove necessario, con incanto, domandare al Tribunale l'assegnazione diretta delle azioni pignorate, che saranno pignorate per intero, per il principio della indivisibilità dei pegni. Il Tribunale, in entrambe i casi, stimera' il valore dei beni pignorati. Sulla base di tale valutazione, ove appunto richiesto dal creditore, gli assegnerà in proprietà le azioni, a titolo gratuito per le azioni il cui controvalore sia pari a quello del proprio credito, attualizzato per sorte capitale, interessi e spese, ed a pagamento per le azioni il cui valore ecceda l'importo del valore del proprio credito. Queste somme saranno in tal caso assegnate al debitore, ma il debitore perderà ovviamente la proprietà delle azioni. Se vi sarà ipercapienza del ricavato rispetto al valore dei crediti dipenderà, come detto, dalla stima del valore delle azioni fatta dal Tribunale.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2018)

E allora secondo me succederà una cosa molto semplice: Elliott venderà a chi offrirà di più. Li non vedrà
un centesimo più di quello che gli spetta. Chi farà avere più entrate ad Elliott, in qualsiasi maniera, tramite
favori o operazioni in altri contesti, etc etc, quello sarà il futuro possessore del Milan. Figurati se Elliott si
impegna per far avere soldi in eccedenza a Li, quelli vogliono ricavarci il massimo possibile. Prevedo un'asta
lunga e sfibrante per noi tifosi. Se vinciamo al TAS sarà un buon segnale che il Milan deve essere rivalutato
per essere venduto alla maggior cifra possibile.


----------



## danjr (7 Luglio 2018)

MI Sfugge una cosa... se Elliot voleva solo i suoi soldi, bastava che Li vendesse mezza squadra per ripagarlo, eppure ha messo una Clausola contro questa evenienza, perché? A mio parere sarà necessariamente gestito per qualche anno Da Elliot


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora secondo me succederà una cosa molto semplice: Elliott venderà a chi offrirà di più. Li non vedrà
> un centesimo più di quello che gli spetta. Chi farà avere più entrate ad Elliott, in qualsiasi maniera, tramite
> favori o operazioni in altri contesti, etc etc, quello sarà il futuro possessore del Milan. Figurati se Elliott si
> impegna per far avere soldi in eccedenza a Li, quelli vogliono ricavarci il massimo possibile. Prevedo un'asta
> ...


La gara sulla offerta più alta sarà esattamente il modo per far lievitare gli importi che potrebbero rimanere a Li dopo la soddisfazione del credito di Elliott. È proprio l'eventuale assegnazione diretta che esclude in radice la gara, ed il pericolo di lievitazione del prezzo di vendita, di cui prima si parlava.


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> MI Sfugge una cosa... se Elliot voleva solo i suoi soldi, bastava che Li vendesse mezza squadra per ripagarlo, eppure ha messo una Clausola contro questa evenienza, perché? A mio parere sarà necessariamente gestito per qualche anno Da Elliot



Perché altrimenti poteva anche vendere tutta la squadra incassare il malloppo, non dare un centesimo ad Elliot e lasciargli una squadra smembrata e invendibile.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> MI Sfugge una cosa... se Elliot voleva solo i suoi soldi, bastava che Li vendesse mezza squadra per ripagarlo, eppure ha messo una Clausola contro questa evenienza, perché? A mio parere sarà necessariamente gestito per qualche anno Da Elliot



Non lo so, ma tiro a indovinare ... forse perché non sarebbe bello, come ritorno di immagine per Elliott,
aver partecipato alla distruzione di una squadra così importante. Se sei un fondo monetario internazionale,
credo sia remunerativo in termini di prestigio avere una visibilità in operazioni di successo. Non vedo altra
spiegazione, ma è solo un parere da perfetto, ingenuo, incompetente.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> MI Sfugge una cosa... se Elliot voleva solo i suoi soldi, bastava che Li vendesse mezza squadra per ripagarlo, eppure ha messo una Clausola contro questa evenienza, perché? A mio parere sarà necessariamente gestito per qualche anno Da Elliot


Proprio Elliott ha fatto del non depauperamento del patrimonio societario uno dei più rigidi covenants di questo finanziamento. La svendita del patrimonio sociale è da sempre apparsa contraria ai propri interessi di creditore e di asset manager.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Perché altrimenti poteva anche vendere tutta la squadra incassare il malloppo, non dare un centesimo ad Elliot e lasciargli una squadra smembrata e invendibile.



@Super Lollo e chiuso l'altro... ma il presidente di una squadra di calcio come qualsiasi presidente di una società può OVVIAMENTE prendere gli utili e distribuire i dividendi... non è che come di solito non lo fanno allora non si può... di solito chi fa utili lascia i soldi in società perché vuole continuare ad inveire pure l anno dopo... ma leggi bene Lollo ho parlato di UTILI e non di soldi incassati dalle cessioni o di plusvalenze. Se gli utili non si possono fare "uscire" dalle società non ci sarebbero i Pozzo per dire... e come quando il bilancio finisce in rosso il proprietario deve ripianare se invece il bilancio è verde può farne quello che vuole.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


*



alcyppa ha scritto:



Ma infatti.

Diventando di proprietà di Elliot poi teoricamente potrebbero darci la valutazione che ritengono più opportuna, o sbaglio?
In quel caso un'operazione di rilancio per aumentare il valore del club e arrivare a guadagnarci potrebbe pure essere possibile (anche se non vedo perchè dovrebbero impelagarsi a fare una roba del genere che è tutto tranne che semplice).

Clicca per allargare...



perché Elliott agisce per conto di altri.E' questo il punto, che sto cercando di far capire. Se chi sta dietro Elliott decide che il Milan ancora non va ceduto, Elliott terrà il Milan e lo rivaluterà. Per questo dico aspettiamo e capiremo soltanto con i fatti le vere intenzioni.


mil77 ha scritto:



io però non ho capito cosa intendi tu...secondo te cosa può succedere oltre che finire all'asta?

Clicca per allargare...


Succede che il Milan viene gestito e sistemato nei suoi conti finanziari, rivalutato e poi venduto. Ma non in poco tempo. Ma siccome quello che hanno in mente lo sanno solo loro, per cui aspetto e valuterò di conseguenza. A mio avviso faranno in quel modo, ma posso sbagliarmi.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> @Super Lollo e chiuso l'altro... ma il presidente di una squadra di calcio come qualsiasi presidente di una società può OVVIAMENTE prendere gli utili e distribuire i dividendi... non è che come di solito non lo fanno allora non si può... di solito chi fa utili lascia i soldi in società perché vuole continuare ad inveire pure l anno dopo... ma leggi bene Lollo ho parlato di UTILI e non di soldi incassati dalle cessioni o di plusvalenze. Se gli utili non si possono fare "uscire" dalle società non ci sarebbero i Pozzo per dire... e come quando il bilancio finisce in rosso il proprietario deve ripianare se invece il bilancio è verde può farne quello che vuole.



Ma no , i debiti del milan sono una cosa i debiti di Li sono un altra. 

Non poteva ( come ha scritto qualcuno ) vendere Bonaventura e dare 32 milioni a Elliot. 

Sono 2 cose completamente diverse che non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Luglio 2018)

*Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*



Perchè 412?


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*



Dobbiamo sudare fino a lunedi allora...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*



E' finita dai. E' fisicamente impossibile trovare qualcuno che in un fine settimana senza uno straccio di due diligence decida di mettere a fondo perso dei soldi di fretta e furia accontentando le manie di cinese a caso. Se qualcuno è interessato al Milan comincerà a discuterne con Elliot facendo le cose come si deve nei tempi che solitamente richiedono queste cose. Non stanno di certo comprando una pizza.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no , i debiti del milan sono una cosa i debiti di Li sono un altra.
> 
> Non poteva ( come ha scritto qualcuno ) vendere Bonaventura e dare 32 milioni a Elliot.
> 
> Sono 2 cose completamente diverse che non c'entrano nulla.




Cedere Bonaventura non avrebbe potuto permettere di pagare i debiti perché non sono UTILI. Sono plusvalenza di un bilancio che sarà comunque in negativo.
Io dal inizio parlo di UTILI.
Facciamo finta che il bilancio chiude il 30 giugno e che il 28 decida di cedere tutta la rosa. Incassa moltissimo... facciamo 300 mln (numeri dati completamente a caso). Quelle plusvalenze (che non sarebbero di 300 mln ovviamente ma facciamo 200 mln) vanno a bilancio.
Se il bilancio chiude in POSITIVO, allora l'eccedente lo può utilizzare come vuole.... per costruire uno stadio, comprare scarponi da mettere in rosa o pure per comprarsi una casa... sono soldi SUOI...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' finita dai. E' fisicamente impossibile trovare qualcuno che in un fine settimana senza uno straccio di due diligence decida di mettere a fondo perso dei soldi di fretta e furia accontentando le manie di cinese a caso. Se qualcuno è interessato al Milan comincerà a discuterne con Elliot facendo le cose come si deve nei tempi che solitamente richiedono queste cose. Non stanno di certo comprando una pizza.



Perchè il cinese ha interrotto le trattative di cessione o presunte tali se poi doveva arrivare a non versare i 32 mln?
Non sarebbe stato più saggio accontentarsi di ciò che Commisso gli dava? Ora invece dipende esclusivamente dalle capacità del fondo di vendere bene oppure sta preparando una nuova mossa in prima persona.


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no , i debiti del milan sono una cosa i debiti di Li sono un altra.
> 
> Non poteva ( come ha scritto qualcuno ) vendere Bonaventura e dare 32 milioni a Elliot.
> 
> Sono 2 cose completamente diverse che non c'entrano nulla.


A livello teorico si può ma Li Non poteva perché 1) c'era la apposita clausola di Elliot 2) comunque nei trasferimenti il cash generalmente non viene dato subito (ma a rate) si incassa tutto solo in caso di clausola rescissoria


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè il cinese ha interrotto le trattative di cessione o presunte tali se poi doveva arrivare a non versare i 32 mln?
> Non sarebbe stato più saggio accontentarsi di ciò che Commisso gli dava? Ora invece dipende esclusivamente dalle capacità del fondo di vendere bene oppure sta preparando una nuova mossa in prima persona.



Queste sono domande a cui non potremo mai dare risposta. Siamo sicuri effettivamente che l'offerta di Comisso prevedesse quanto scritto sui giornali? Se Comisso si fosse invece offerto di chiudere il debito del Milan ma non quello di Li la cosa avrebbe più senso, perchè a quel punto Li preferisce che Elliot riscuota il pegno annullando anche il proprio debito personale. Oppure Li è veramente un gambler solo che stavolta si è spinto troppo in la.

Comunque senza pensare per un attimo a perchè effettivamente abbia rinunciato ad una offerte con le spalle al muro, ti sembra credibile che ora in 1 giorno trovi un acquirente che effettivamente i soldi deve metterli senza fare una due diligence?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La gara sulla offerta più alta sarà esattamente il modo per far lievitare gli importi che potrebbero rimanere a Li dopo la soddisfazione del credito di Elliott. È proprio l'eventuale assegnazione diretta che esclude in radice la gara, ed il pericolo di lievitazione del prezzo di vendita, di cui prima si parlava.


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], perdonami, stai avvallando o confutando? Tieni conto che non alludevo ad aste "legali",
ma al massimo tornaconto personale di Elliott, da "implementare" da parte del compratore in milioni
di modi differenti (come stiamo sperimentando sulla nostra pelle da un po' di tempo in qua, purtroppo).
Ciao e grazie in anticipo della tua risposta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Luglio 2018)

Vedrete che il Milan avrà un futuro proprietario con origini calabresi (probabilmente americano).


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*



Sarebbe la trollata del secolo, ma al Milan di trollate se ne sono viste parecchie


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Cedere Bonaventura non avrebbe potuto permettere di pagare i debiti perché non sono UTILI. Sono plusvalenza di un bilancio che sarà comunque in negativo.
> Io dal inizio parlo di UTILI.
> Facciamo finta che il bilancio chiude il 30 giugno e che il 28 decida di cedere tutta la rosa. Incassa moltissimo... facciamo 300 mln (numeri dati completamente a caso). Quelle plusvalenze (che non sarebbero di 300 mln ovviamente ma facciamo 200 mln) vanno a bilancio.
> Se il bilancio chiude in POSITIVO, allora l'eccedente lo può utilizzare come vuole.... per costruire uno stadio, comprare scarponi da mettere in rosa o pure per comprarsi una casa... sono soldi SUOI...



Nooo , gli utili li può usare per comprare altri giocatori o stadio ma NON può usarli per ripianare i suoi debiti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la trollata del secolo, ma al Milan di trollate se ne sono viste parecchie



Tutte balle, la partita di Li è finita.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutte balle, la partita di Li è finita.



Di sicuro a brevissimo esce di scena definitivamente uno tra Li ed Elliott, e per scaramanzia evito di dire chi.


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*
> 
> ...


*

Se finiamo su eBay faccio un’offerta...*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di sicuro a brevissimo esce di scena definitivamente uno tra Li ed Elliott, e per scaramanzia evito di dire chi.



Escono di scena entrambe... E il cavaliere mascherato con i suoi 412 milioni di euro si riprende ( acquista volevo dire) l'AC milan


----------



## sballotello (7 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo negli sceicchi, quelli veri...



magari


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Più che sceicchi che mi sembra sognare troppo in la con la mente, bisogna sperare che arrivi un imprenditore che con le palle quadrate che abbia piani a lungo termine interessanti e porti manager di livello internazionale con competenze elevatissime.

Solo così possiamo sperare in un rilancio del club. Ormai dovremmo aver capito che scorciatoie non ne esistono.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*


Dall'articolo 9 dello Statuto della Rossoneri Sport: "9.7. Il Consiglio di amministrazione può validamente deliberare e agire solo se la maggioranza dei suoi membri è presente o rappresentata. Fatto salvo l'articolo 9.8 che segue, le delibere del Consiglio di amministrazione sono validamente prese a maggioranza dei voti espressi. Le delibere del Consiglio di amministrazione saranno registrate in minuti firmati da tutti i dirigenti presenti alla riunione.
9.8. Le seguenti decisioni del Consiglio di amministrazione devono essere assunte con delibera approvata in una riunione del consiglio di amministrazione della Società stabilita con il voto favorevole della maggioranza dei dirigenti presenti o rappresentati, incluso il voto positivo di due dirigenti di classe B:
(i) le modifiche statutarie o statutarie dell'Associazione Calcio Milan S.p.A. (la Controllata);
(ii) la nomina, la rimozione e la sostituzione degli amministratori italiani della Controllata;
(iii) la cessione, in toto o in parte, direttamente o indirettamente, delle azioni della Controllata e dei prestiti degli azionisti, inclusa qualsiasi altra forma di finanziamento degli azionisti, concessa dalla Società alla Controllata o ai suoi proventi;
(iv) il trasferimento dell'amministrazione centrale e il centro degli interessi principali (COMI) della Società;
(v) la creazione di dare, o la decisione di continuare, qualsiasi pegno, cessione a fini di sicurezza, accusa, sicurezza o ipoteca su qualsiasi patrimonio o proprietà della Società;
(vi) l'emissione da parte della Società di titoli, obbligazioni, titoli azionari, titoli di debito, warrant o altri strumenti, o fornitura o modifica dei diritti relativi a tali titoli, obbligazioni, titoli di debito, warrant o altri strumenti, ad eccezione dell'emissione di eventuali ulteriori azioni di Classe A sottoscritte dall'Azionista di Classe A, a condizione che tali azioni siano soggette a un pegno a favore dell'Azionista di Classe B;
(vii) l'insorgere di eventuali prestiti e / o l'insorgenza di qualsiasi passività da parte della Società, ad eccezione di (x) eventuali prestiti subordinati che devono essere forniti dall'Azionista di Classe A a condizione che i diritti e le pretese dell'Azionista di Classe A in tali prestiti sono costituiti in pegno e assoggettati al pegno a favore dell'Azionista di Classe B e  il caso di concomitante rifinanziamento totale di tutto il debito della Società e / o della Controllata nei confronti dell'Azionista di Classe B;
(viii) qualsiasi transazione che deve essere effettuata da e tra la Società e / o
l'Azionista di Classe A e uno qualsiasi degli azionisti o affiliati diretti o indiretti
della Società e / o dell'Azionista di Classe A;
(ix) l'ingresso da parte della Società in qualsiasi accordo di consulenza, gestione
accordo di accordo o altri servizi, salvo il contratto strettamente riferito al
ordinario corso degli affari; e
(x) qualsiasi distribuzione di dividendi, rimborso di azioni e quota di rimborso
capitale, sovrapprezzo azioni, riserva speciale di capitale agli azionisti della
Azienda".

Da quanto si evince (cfr. articolo 9.8), dunque, le decisioni del Consiglio di Amministrazione relative alla "cessione, in toto o in parte, direttamente o indirettamente, delle azioni della Controllata e dei prestiti degli azionisti, inclusa qualsiasi altra forma di finanziamento degli azionisti, concessa dalla Società alla Controllata o ai suoi proventi" "devono essere assunte con delibera approvata in una riunione del consiglio di amministrazione della Società stabilita con il voto favorevole della maggioranza dei dirigenti presenti o rappresentati, incluso il voto positivo di due dirigenti di classe B", intesi per questi ultimi i consiglieri nominati dal socio privilegiato Project RedBlack, società controllata da Elliott e Blue Skye. Senza il voto OBBLIGATORIO favorevole di questi, nessuna decisione in questo senso può essere assunta dalla Rossoneri Sport. Questa norma si applica sempre, prima e dopo, ed indipendentemente dal default sulla obbligazione principale, o da un breach of covenant. Correlativamente, Elliott non è obbligata ad accettare alcuna offerta che non voglia, e può, come detto, porre il veto ad una eventuale delibera in cda o in assemblea, impedendone l'approvazione.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nooo , gli utili li può usare per comprare altri giocatori o stadio ma NON può usarli per ripianare i suoi debiti.



Sario noioso, ma ti ripeto che come in QUALSIASI AZIENDO DEL MONDO, gli utili possono essere distribuiti tra i vari azionisti... e se questo Li detiene il 99,93% delle azioni, si puo prendere il 99,93% degli utili... e poi con quelli puo fare quello che vuole... pagarsi le ferie in Grecia, comprare 3 Ferrari, giocarsi tutto a Las Vegas o comprarsi riso per i prossimi 7 decenni...

Di solito le dirigenze di squadre di calcio non lo fanno. Ma non sono obbligati a non farlo.

Gli azionisti della Apple non si prendono i dividendi quando l'azienda finisce con utili ?
Scrivi su google "gli azionisti di Apple voglio i dividendi"...
Ovviamente la scelta dipendeva da Jobs (in quel articolo era ancora lui il boss).

Spesso non danno dividendi per continuare ad investire, per continuare a crescere... Ma questa e una SCELTA, NON UN OBBLIGO.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## nybreath (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sario noioso, ma ti ripeto che come in QUALSIASI AZIENDO DEL MONDO, gli utili possono essere distribuiti tra i vari azionisti... e se questo Li detiene il 99,93% delle azioni, si puo prendere il 99,93% degli utili... e poi con quelli puo fare quello che vuole... pagarsi le ferie in Grecia, comprare 3 Ferrari, giocarsi tutto a Las Vegas o comprarsi riso per i prossimi 7 decenni...
> 
> Di solito le dirigenze di squadre di calcio non lo fanno. Ma non sono obbligati a non farlo.
> 
> ...



Sugli utili, bisogna vedere che cosa dicono i patti sociali, senza saperlo è impossibile dire se i soci possono o no. È ovvio che i soci possono decidere di ripartirsi gli utili, anche con una riunione o patto successivo. Ma se il patto sociale dice che gli utili sono depositati in riserva o usati in altro modo, fino a diversa decisione assembleare gli utili non si toccano.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sugli utili, bisogna vedere che cosa dicono i patti sociali, senza saperlo è impossibile dire se i soci possono o no. È ovvio che i soci possono decidere di ripartirsi gli utili, anche con una riunione o patto successivo. Ma se il patto sociale dice che gli utili sono depositati in riserva o usati in altro modo, fino a diversa decisione assembleare gli utili non si toccano.



Ma ovviamente. Ma qui stiamo parlando del socio di maggioranza che ha (o piutosto aveva ) il 99,93%.
Lo faceva tranquillamente... chi e che crede che i soci con il 0,07% (tutti insieme) possano impedire a quello che ha il 99,93% di scegliere la spartizione degli utili ?


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sario noioso, ma ti ripeto che come in QUALSIASI AZIENDO DEL MONDO, gli utili possono essere distribuiti tra i vari azionisti... e se questo Li detiene il 99,93% delle azioni, si puo prendere il 99,93% degli utili... e poi con quelli puo fare quello che vuole... pagarsi le ferie in Grecia, comprare 3 Ferrari, giocarsi tutto a Las Vegas o comprarsi riso per i prossimi 7 decenni...
> 
> Di solito le dirigenze di squadre di calcio non lo fanno. Ma non sono obbligati a non farlo.
> 
> ...



Vi ricordo che gli utili una volta presi dai soci, vengono ulteriormente tassati....


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che gli utili una volta presi dai soci, vengono ulteriormente tassati....



Questo non e messo in dubbio, ed e una delle ragioni per cui e poco interessante finire con utili... chiediamo a Berlusconi/Fininvest per essere sicuri 

Ma qui stiamo parlando a livello teorico di quello che si puo fare.
Non di quello che sarebbe stato meglio fare.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], perdonami, stai avvallando o confutando? Tieni conto che non alludevo ad aste "legali",
> ma al massimo tornaconto personale di Elliott, da "implementare" da parte del compratore in milioni
> di modi differenti (come stiamo sperimentando sulla nostra pelle da un po' di tempo in qua, purtroppo).
> Ciao e grazie in anticipo della tua risposta.


Elliott, una volta divenuta proprietaria delle azioni, potrà ovviamente stimolare, nel proprio interesse, la competizione tra più offerte di acquisto, ove optasse di cedere. Prima di allora, ovvero prima della assegnazione diretta delle azioni o la vendita libera senza incanto nell'ambito di una procedura esecutiva, ha interesse a realizzare almeno il proprio credito con il ricavato, ed è indifferente rispetto ad importi del ricavato che eccedano il valore del proprio credito, trattandosi di importi che sono ovviamente destinati al debitore esecutato.


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Luglio 2018)

Scusatemi ma credo si stia andando un po' oltre con la fantasia...
Elliot può solo escutere il pegno... e cioè andare in Tribunale a Lussemburgo, spiegare ad un giudice che Li non ha mantenuto fede agli accordi presi e che ora vuol vendere le quote del Milan che aveva ottenuto in garanzia, per rientrare delle spese sostenute, interessi maturati, eventuali danni, ecc.
Non ho letto da nessuna parte... e penso non esista una disoosizione che stabilisca che Elliot possa, anziché vendere le quote, acquisirle e diventare proprietario del Milan.
Perciò ad oggi possono accadere solo due cose: Elliott escute il pegno e le quote del Milan vanno all'asta... che sarà pubblica e che, per tutelare anche Li a cui andranno i soldi in più, sarà curata nei minimi dettagli da qualcuno incaricato dalla Corte del Lussemburgo oppure Li presenta ad Elliot un nuovo proprietario e se a Elliott andrà bene, si eviterà l'asta e il Milan sarà caduto a questo nuovo soggetto.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Forbes, il fondo Elliott presto metterà il Milan all'asta. Dopo aver fatto tutta la cronistoria della cessione da Bee a Li, lo stesso Forbes aggiunge che il fondo Elliott non ha alcun interesse a gestire il Milan. La valutazione del club rossonero, a giugno, era di 520 milioni di euro. Commisso ed i Ricketts hanno mostrato interesse ma ora, dopo l'esclusione dall'Europa, il Milan vale ancora di meno.
> 
> *Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero: a Yonghong Li resta solo la possibilità di trovare un acquirente che rimborsi Elliott dei 412 milioni entro Lunedi, dato che Elliott non può porre il veto senza l'escussione del pegno. Le possibilità sono scarsissime.*
> 
> ...


*

Alla fine in tribunale ci ha presi, e in tribunale ci ha fatti finire. All'asta come se fossimo antiquariato*


----------



## nybreath (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma ovviamente. Ma qui stiamo parlando del socio di maggioranza che ha (o piutosto aveva ) il 99,93%.
> Lo faceva tranquillamente... chi e che crede che i soci con il 0,07% (tutti insieme) possano impedire a quello che ha il 99,93% di scegliere la spartizione degli utili ?



Lui ha il 99,93% ma il CDA non è assolutamente a suo comando, e si vede benissimo con l'ordine di pagamento dell ultimo aumento di capitale in sovrapprezzo. Le possibilità che Li possa distribuire gli utili liberamente secondo me sono molto molto basse. Poi tutto può essere, ma secondo logica è molto più possibile che non possa farlo, invece che possa.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Lui ha il 99,93% ma il CDA non è assolutamente a suo comando, e si vede benissimo con l'ordine di pagamento dell ultimo aumento di capitale in sovrapprezzo. Le possibilità che Li possa distribuire gli utili liberamente secondo me sono molto molto basse. Poi tutto può essere, ma secondo logica è molto più possibile che non possa farlo, invece che possa.



Non hai capito, il discorso e se non ci fosse Elliott a metterli i bastoni nelle ruote, niente uomini nel CDA, niente clausola di non svalutazione della rosa, niente golden Share.

Immagina che Li non avesse messo il Milan in pegno per acquistare il Milan ma che avesse messo sue proprieta, facciamo finta che avesse per davvero tante aziende, miniere di fosforo e tutto quello che vuoi...

Li poteva cedere tutti, fare plusvalenze che avrebbero creato UTILI, e poi distribuire quei utili per pagarsi DEBITI PERSONALI.
A livello teorico, nessuno avrebbe potuto impedire al cinese di fare cosi.


----------



## nybreath (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, il discorso e se non ci fosse Elliott a metterli i bastoni nelle ruote, niente uomini nel CDA, niente clausola di non svalutazione della rosa, niente golden Share.
> 
> Immagina che Li non avesse messo il Milan in pegno per acquistare il Milan ma che avesse messo sue proprieta, facciamo finta che avesse per davvero tante aziende, miniere di fosforo e tutto quello che vuoi...
> 
> ...



E allora mi sa che non ho capito di cosa state parlando, è ovvio che in una società si possono distribuire gli utili, anzi la distribuzioni degli utili è la conseguenza naturale di una società. 

Nel caso specifico è probabile che questo non sia possibile, anche se è teoria perchè utili non ne fa il Milan.

Non ho allora capito perchè vi state ponendo il problema se una società possa distribuire utili, è diciamo una cosa alquanto ovvia.


----------

